# 10/28 Buck



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

After hunting in the rain Friday night and most of Saturday, the weather broke for a few hours Sunday morning and this guy showed up bright and early. He ran about 75 yards and crashed into a downed tree. My biggest deer yet. 

And while I'm super excited and thankful to shoot such a nice animal, I am feeling a little depressed that it's over for the year? I will still buy another tag and go hunting with my buddy as he goes after one of the many shooters on the property, but I pretty much know that I'm not gonna shoot a doe because I don't need any more meat for my freezer. I never thought I would feel like this? I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this wide range of emotions???


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Super buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

doegirl said:


> Super buck. Congratulations!


Handsome buck, don't feel bad.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice buck and turkey season is still in so go get another trophy. Congrats again...Rich


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

That has happened to me already in years past. What I did was go to another state. Congrats!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats! That's a beauty!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is one stud of a buck. its what you spend all them hours out in the cold, rain, snow. sometimes you spend your whole life and never even see a deer of that caliber. i've been deer hunting since 1980 and have never even got close to seeing a giant like yours. 

I always have a little compassion for any deer I take. I hunted our ml season one yr and I shot a small doe 7 minutes into the season. I had done gave up gun and bow so I was done for the yr.
sherman


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice buck! Get a doe for your local food pantry.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice buck


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Stud! Congrats. I know the feeling. It’s awesome to harvest such an awesome animal but bittersweet to knowing you got a buck already!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been in your shoes before it is bittersweet. But I did still hunt and passed a lot of does up till gun season. Congrats on your deer nice buck.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, congrats, excellent buck, great rack. 
Did you get a weight on him, Sickle?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice thick tight rack. Congrats. County?


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice deer man! I understand your sadness. I mostly hunt for meat and the time spent with friends. That being said, I took a big body small six opening day. Told myself I wouldn't do it unless he presented the perfect shot. 20 yards broadside with his head behind a tree.

The tenderloin and jerky made the sadness go away pretty quick! I came to the conclusion that I now have no pressure and can fully enjoy and take in all the woods have to offer, now that meat is in the freezer.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> that is one stud of a buck. its what you spend all them hours out in the cold, rain, snow. sometimes you spend your whole life and never even see a deer of that caliber. i've been deer hunting since 1980 and have never even got close to seeing a giant like yours.
> 
> I always have a little compassion for any deer I take. I hunted our ml season one yr and I shot a small doe 7 minutes into the season. I had done gave up gun and bow so I was done for the yr.
> sherman


Yes, my buddy and I did put some hard work and effort into this. We didn't get permission to hunt this property until the end of August, so we spent several weekends scouting the land, putting up stands, cutting shooting lanes, hanging cameras, etc. in 90+ degree heat. I seriously thought I was getting heat stroke at one point! I also hunted many years with seeing few deer and eating tag soup, so this makes it even sweeter. Thanks Sherman!


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Wow, congrats, excellent buck, great rack.
> Did you get a weight on him, Sickle?


Thanks, but I did not get a weight on him. I took him to the processor yesterday and asked if they had a scale, but they did not. He was a tank. I am obviously no expert on the subject, but it took all we had for 2 grown men to get him into the back of a truck. Luckily we had a 4 wheeler to drag him out, or I might still be there dragging!!


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

dugworm said:


> Nice thick tight rack. Congrats. County?


Thanks! Huron County.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Awsome deer, it doesn’t appear to be to old? Good genetics I guess!


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are a few trail cam picts we got of him. The funny thing is, he just started showing up about 10 days ago, and then we got a whole bunch of pictures of him. Sunday was the first time we saw him in person though.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

GREAT DEER!!
Definitely worth having some “shooters” remorse. Lol
Use the time you have now to learn that farm inside and out. Start next years scouting now. Help out a neighboring farmer with his crops-or offer- and use the extra time you have to get some more land to hunt. Or scout your other stands for your buddy by patterning other deer. Not a loss. It’s a gain.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great looking buck. Congratulations!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a great deer. In your same shoes with the bittersweet feeling....but much better than tag soup come February


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I have felt this range of emotion you talk about.... (Thats why God created Waterfowl! )


----------

